# [TrueHoop] Good news/bad news for the Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Henry Abbott said:


> All season long the Rockets have been pointing to today. They had essentially the toughest schedule in the NBA to this point, and somehow managed to stay above .500 with a roster many picked for the cellar.
> 
> From January 7 forward, the schedule gets much easier for Houston, and the team has long expected that today marks the day they'll start climbing into a meaningful place in the Western Conference playoff picture.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/12095/good-newsbad-news-for-the-rockets


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It starts and ends with Ariza..... He's not McGrady. He takes worse shots than Ron Artest. He can't create for himself(much less others) yet he has free reign like T-Mac. Everyone else seems to click, but I cringe everytime I see Ariza doing **** like taking pull up 20ft jumpers off the dribble.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

When Ariza comes out of the game, the chemistry gets better and the team plays better.
Ariza+Battier+Chuck = offensive death. 
Brooks and Scola are good scorers, but they can't carry the load for the other three starters.
So start Chase Budinger over Ariza.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Start T-Mac over Ariza




just sayin


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree on the Ariza aspect. The guy is playing way out of his game. Every single time he brings up the ball, or get a hold of the ball I cringe. And a lot of people dont understand how horrible his offense is. I remember sometime last week his TS% was somewhere in the mid 40's. That's atrocious considering the amount if minutes he plays.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

What I don't get is why Adelman gives him this much freedom. Are they expecting Ariza realises on his own what he can and can't do on offense?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

watching ariza in the game verse the lakers (last game isaw him in action) he seemed to be able to get in to the paint at will against ron artest, just when he got there he had no clue what to do with it, he just needs to attack the rim, hes an athletic freak and his best chance is to jump over everyone, hes a sub-par shooter but id prefer him shooting free throws than falling voer and turning the ball over or jacking up stupid 3s. i also wanna see jermaine taylor get some more minutes, that guy is a pure scorer and im sure would fair much better offensively than ariza


----------

